# 1993 Altima distributor replacement



## Papaw (Jun 21, 2009)

To replace the distributor in my altima that has the 2.4, do yoy just unbolt the old one and replace it with the new one? Does it only go in one way? Does the timing have to be reset? Thank You.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:distr.*

If you're going to replace it with a new one than you have to remove the distributer cap, and distr. rotor.

But to remove the distributer there are 2 10mm screws/bolts holding it.
Once you remove it you will notice it has something in the inside that you can move once out, but you gotta make sure it is going the right way in,once putting it back in. since it has to be in a certain position, but once out if take a look were the distri. goes you will see in which position it should be.

Regarding the timing, you will see a V in the top of the distributer which should be facing the arrow on the base of the motor.

Getting the time and replacing the ditributer is not hard, just take you're time with it. Should take you 30min if its you're first time.


----------

